# G.Gun Grease Gun by LockNLube



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

When you have as many toys as @Ware, you probably need the G.Gun Grease Gun by LockNLube.  It helps to cut your grease costs by buying bulk.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

That thing is pretty cool!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> When you have as many toys as @Ware, you probably need the G.Gun Grease Gun by LockNLube.  It helps to cut your grease costs by buying bulk.


When greasing equipment like large excavators, bulldozers, etc., especially in the field, we had a 30 gallon drum with an air-powered grease pump built into the lid. Long hose on a reel. It gets interesting when your service truck has been outside in sub-0 weather all night.


----------

